# 515                                                      Closed!~



## Pixori

I did timetravel backwards so if that bothers you, don’t come! 

A fee is not required. If you want you can leave me tips in materials like wood, stone, clay, NMTs, Fish bait, etc but don’t feel pressured at all to! 

I had a bad experience in the past with people stealing so.. 

Please don’t wander around my island without permission and do not pick up anything and of course please be polite to others.


----------



## xBlackRosex

Could i come sell my Turnips, Please? I'll need to make two trip's as i buy 6,000 Turnips each Sunday.


----------



## Pixori

xBlackRosex said:


> Could i come sell my Turnips, Please? I'll need to make two trip's as i buy 6,000 Turnips each Sunday.



That’s totally okay! I’ll allow you in! <3 I will be idle in game so you can just carry on, I need to shower quickly haha.


----------



## xBlackRosex

Pixori said:


> That’s totally okay! I’ll allow you in! <3 I will be idle in game so you can just carry on, I need to shower quickly haha.



Ok, Thank you. I'll be bringing NMT's as a tip, where would you like to me to place them down?


----------



## Nimrod007

May I visit please? I have nmt for you


----------



## Pixori

Sorry my switch went idle. Turned that off in settings and reopened! Drop things wherever you want and TYSM!!! ; v ;

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021



Nimrod007 said:


> May I visit please? I have nmt for you



Come on over!! <3


----------



## Aurelduqc

Allo je suis intéressée avec Nmt en échange  C'est ok?


----------



## Pixori

Aurelduqc said:


> Allo je suis intéressée avec Nmt en échange  C'est ok?



Yes that’s totally fine! ; v ; You can come on over!~


----------



## Aurelduqc

[QUOTE = "Pixori, message: 9826992, membre: 24968"]
Oui c'est très bien! ; v; Vous pouvez venir! ~
[/CITATION]
Jarrive dans pas long


----------



## Pandemonium

Is it okay for me to come over? Not sure if you're still letting people come over or not.


----------



## razplorian

I’d like to come!


----------



## Pixori

Sorry for the wait you two! Reopened my gates, c’mon over!


----------



## Pandemonium

Thank You! On my way now!


----------



## razplorian

Thank you!! My turnip prices were pretty bad this week, I was worried I was going to lose a whole bunch of Bells!


----------



## Pixori

razplorian said:


> Thank you!! My turnip prices were pretty bad this week, I was worried I was going to lose a whole bunch of Bells!



I’m so glad I was able to help then! I know how unreliable turnip prices can be! <33

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021

It’s currently 7:46PM in my game! I’ll stay open as long as it takes to get anyone in, in time! <33


----------



## Pandemonium

Thanks for letting me come sell my turnips! Do you have a dream address? I would love to tour your island!


----------



## Pixori

Pandemonium said:


> Thanks for letting me come sell my turnips! Do you have a dream address? I would love to tour your island!



No problem!! I’m so happy you’re interested in looking at it. I unfortunately don’t yet, my island isn’t finished and I have some barren spots on it. I need to come up with more ideas to fill places in. Orz. ( Plus I need to decorate my houses too. Ahahha ) If you ever wanna just pop by and take a look around, you can!


----------



## Pandemonium

I definitely will take you up on that offer! Not today though (Just got on to sell turnips. Had a long day at work.). 
I can't wait to see it once it's finished!


----------



## Pixori

Pandemonium said:


> I definitely will take you up on that offer! Not today though (Just got on to sell turnips. Had a long day at work.).
> I can't wait to see it once it's finished!



Not a problem at all! We can set something up in the future! ; v ; I feel so happy that you’re interested at all, thank you!


----------



## Nimrod007

May i visit again? I bought more turnips, have 5 nmt for you


----------



## Pixori

Nimrod007 said:


> May i visit again? I bought more turnips, have 5 nmt for you



Lemme reopen. Just know it’s going to close soon.


----------

